# Unexpected litter thanks to an expert escapee!



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

I was so happy when Tommy came home from BumbleBee Mousery that I could start breeding again after a 2 year gap. That all changed into worry, fear when... Mr Mischief, aka Tommy, first escaped after he was separated from Cristal who had been his week long girlfriend. (Who still hasn't given birth after 5/6 weeks and now I am considering she might just of eaten too many peanuts.) He went missing for 4 days before finding him in the food sack in the garage :roll: He obviously before going on his 4 day Vacation decided to visit the girls and had his wicked way with them!! Luckily only one Doe, Doe, got pregnant.

A week or two later he has super mousey strength and moves the lid of his cage and gets into the nursery where he romanced a very pretty Siamese named Lily. I don't blame him but I was rather hoping his offspring would be better for her. She is only 4 days away-ish.

He now has a reinforced lid on his aquarium and lots and lots of toys to keep his mind of the pretty little mice next door, you can see that he still has the escaping glint in his eye!

See pictures below:

1) Rice (Nanny) with Doe's 13 babies.









2) Babies!









3) Doe (Mummy) with babies.









5) Lily the Pregnant Siamese.









6) Cristal, Pregnant/Overweight?









7) Tommy the Mischief Mouse


















Luckily we have enough space for the litters, but now we definitely need help finding some homes for the long term. :lol:

Cheers,

aly-lou


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I have 2 mice from Rachael and they are mischievous little buggers too!!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooh he hasnt lost the long whispy hairs then  
Sounds like you have had fun with him :lol: cheeky boy!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

From the same litter!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

O Gee! I think that litter all had some crazy pills! My two still have the wispy hairs too :shock: I love 'em. 
I have a lock on their cage because they can slide the lid off!


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

He is lovely, I think I might have to invest in a large safe to put his cage in!! :lol:


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

haha!! Raven is also very cheeky! and i swear she can fly! :lol: :lol: 
wonder which parent they all get it from lol


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I didn't know crazyness was spread in the genes too :lol:


----------

